# WorkHard1's IronMag 1-ANDRO RX log



## workhard1 (Mar 10, 2009)

Workhard1???s Ironmag Labs 1-ANDRO RX log
Hello everyone, I have been chosen as a tester for the new Ironmag labs product 1-ANDRO RX. I am very excited to be taking part in this. It will be my first cycle of a PH ever. I will provide you with some background on myself along with my goals and specific plans for this cycle:
I am a 21 year old college student. I am 6???0 currently around 195 lbs at 13% BF. The most recent pictures I have posted are only about 2 weeks old so they can be used as my before pictures to this cycle. I have been lifting since I was in high school so now it has been about 5 years of lifting for me, however, I have learned and adapted my programs to be really solid over the past 1.5 years. 
I plan to do a 6 week cycle. It will look something like this:
Week 1: 300 mg???s per day
Week 2-5: 600mg???s per day
Week 6:300mg???s per day
I will be following up with a PCT, I will post more details about my PCT later on in the log.
While I am on this cycle the only other supplements I will be taking are: Whey Protein Isolate, Fish Oil, and a multi vitamin. 
Since this is my first attempt on a PH and I d not know how my body specifically will react to it I have decided to maintain a diet that is about 400 calories over my maintenance. My normal maintenance is around 2300-2400 calories. This means I will be attempting to consume around 2700-2800 calories per day. I plan to get 1.5g of protein per pound and .5g of fat per pound. The rest will just be filler. My average daily macros will look something like this: 325g Protein, 110g carbs, 100g fat. I will be targeting my carbs mostly pre and post workout. I will also be trying to get in around 25g of fiber per day, much of this will come from veggies and flax seed oil. My goals with this diet are to be eating enough to put on some very clean/dry lean muscle mass, while hopefully keeping exactly the same BF or maybe even dropping some. 
My training will consist of a 4 day split with 2 interval cardio days. I plan to increase the volume of my training slightly while on the cycle. The split will look something like this: (The actual exercises listed are just possible choices, the sets and reps are exact though)
Monday: Horizontal Push/Pull-
 Low Incline DB Press- 5x5
Bench Press- 3x8
DB fly- 3x10
Bent Rows- 5x5
Single Arm cable row: 3x8
Standing calve raises- 3x10

Tuesday: Quad Dominant leg, Hamstring accessory, Biceps 
Back Squats: 5x5
Front Squat: 3x8
Good Mornings: 3x10
GHR???s- 3x10
Standing DB Curls- 5x5 (I know isolation work is not recommended all the time, but I enjoy it still)
After this workout I will have a 45 minute Spin class. It is an interval focused class

Wednesday: OFF

Thursday: Vertical Push/Pull
Seated DB shoulder Press: 5x5
Arnold Presses: 3x10
Weighted Pull ups: 5x5
Single Arm Lat Pull downs: 3x10
Seated Calve presses: 3x10
Weighted Decline Sit ups: 3x10

Friday: Hamstring Dominant legs, quad accessory, triceps 
Dead lift: 5x5 (I could do RDL???s to focus even more on Hamstrings, but I personally enjoy regular DL???s)
GHR???s: 3x8
Stability Ball Leg curl- 3x20
Bulgarian Split Squats: 3x8
Weighted Dips: 5x5
45 Minutes Spin class again very intense interval focus

Saturday: OFF

Sunday: OFF (possibility of a light 1 hour yoga class)

Once again, I have not made a final choice on the exact exercises for each of these days, but I WILL be following the rep ranges and # of sets I have listed here. If anyone has any interesting ideas for the specific exercises I am doing in my routine I am open for some suggestion. It is important for me to hit one of the four most important compound movements (in my opinion) each lifting day. Monday is the worst example of this because I consider the bench press my compound movement of the day even though it is the weakest compound movement of the 4. Tuesday squats are my important compound movement, Thursday weighted pull ups are my important compound movement, and Friday dead lifts are my important compound movement. 

I hope you all enjoy the log and feel free to ask any questions along the way. I will update daily on lifting days hopefully at the end of each week give an overall rating for the week. I also hope to post my macros for each day up just to keep myself honest. 

Thanks in advance for spending time reading this and preparing for my log! And thanks to Prince for giving me the opportunity to be a tester for you! 
(PS: I have been asked to post this under the supplement forum, it is not a mistake that it is here)


----------



## lucifuge (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 10, 2009)

it shipped today, you should have it by Friday.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 10, 2009)

interested to see your progress.


----------



## highpockets (Mar 11, 2009)

I'll be watching as I'm testing this also. The only difference besides lifting split is I'll be maintaining my cut.


----------



## quark (Mar 11, 2009)

Subbed in. Good luck on your cycle!


----------



## zombul (Mar 11, 2009)

Sweet, I'll be following aswell.


----------



## egodog48 (Mar 11, 2009)

Im in. Cant wait to see how well it works for you


----------



## Ngordyn (Mar 11, 2009)

im very interested to see how this turns out for both actually cut and a bulk , im in


----------



## CG (Mar 12, 2009)

Dude, good luck, being a year older than you similar composition, I really wanna see how this treats you.. And I'll be tuning into highpockets' log too, since I'm ALWAYS cutting


----------



## workhard1 (Mar 13, 2009)

Exciting news every! my Ironmag 1-ANDRO RX arrived today! WOO HOO! I cannot wait to start this cycle. I will be starting the dosing tomorrow at 300mg a day for the first week then bump it up to 600mg per day. 

Depending on the results and how I feel I have decided to leave myself open to a few options. I plan on eating around 2800 Calories a day as stated before, but if I do not feel as though I am gaining too much fat by say week 3 or 4 I will up the calories to around 3000-3100 per day. Also, since I do have enough supply I might consider running for 8 weeks instead of six. We will see how things go!

Anyway, stay tuned for an exciting and in depth log. I plan to update all the time and really give all the info you want. This log is to provide info on what I expect to be a great product. Since my job here is to provide information I want everyone to feel totally free to ask any question and voice any concerns they may have along the way! Thanks again the training post will be starting on Monday!


----------



## Funkyt (Mar 14, 2009)

workhard1 said:


> Exciting news every! my Ironmag 1-ANDRO RX arrived today! WOO HOO! I cannot wait to start this cycle. I will be starting the dosing tomorrow at 300mg a day for the first week then bump it up to 600mg per day.
> 
> Depending on the results and how I feel I have decided to leave myself open to a few options. I plan on eating around 2800 Calories a day as stated before, but if I do not feel as though I am gaining too much fat by say week 3 or 4 I will up the calories to around 3000-3100 per day. Also, since I do have enough supply I might consider running for 8 weeks instead of six. We will see how things go!
> 
> Anyway, stay tuned for an exciting and in depth log. I plan to update all the time and really give all the info you want. This log is to provide info on what I expect to be a great product. Since my job here is to provide information I want everyone to feel totally free to ask any question and voice any concerns they may have along the way! Thanks again the training post will be starting on Monday!




Good deal Workhard1.  I got my shipment on Wednesday and today was day two of the cycle starting at 300mg.  I am similar to you in body composition but I cant say that I would NOT be the greatest logging individual on this site as I mostly READ (hence the number of posts).  Im 6'1" and weight is 185 now and I am 31.  I have lifted for around 12 years now mostly for the military conditioning in the last 7 years.  I train 4 to 5 days a week and have to admit I need to throw in more cardio and abs.

I have really increased my protein intake as well as changed my diet to a lighter, leaner, and healthier combo even before grabbing this product.  I will follow your logging and will post as well if I notice anything that differs from your postings and results.

Looking forward to the next 6 to 8 weeks watching, learning, and providing input to you and others who will be wondering about this product.  I will of course be doing the normal post PCT when the time arrives to hopefully maintain my gains.


----------



## workhard1 (Mar 16, 2009)

Alright everyone! Today is officially my first workout on 1-ANDRO RX. The workout went well, although I cannot say much different then normal yet. I just started my dosing on saturday at 300mg per day. Not real difference in my feelings yet. Here was todays workout:

Monday: Horizontal Push/Pull-

Low Incline DB Press- 5x5- 85lb DB's

Bench Press- 3x8- 215

DB fly- 3x10- 55lb DB's

Bent Rows- 5x5- 95lb DB's

Single Arm cable row: 3x8- 85lb per arm 

Standing calve raises- 3x10- 100lb DB held in hand


The workout felt solid, numbers are pretty much where they should be at. I can say I was starting to feel kind of sick on Friday and worried about starting the cycle when not feeling well. However, after Saturday I felt pretty  much back to normal and felt perfectly fine today. 

Here are my food details for the day:

	Grams	Calories	%-Cals	
Calories		
2,770

Fat	
99.0g
891 cals

Carbohydrate	
142.0g
568 calores
Dietary Fiber	
31.0

Protein	
319.0g
1,276 calories


----------



## workhard1 (Mar 17, 2009)

I usually average about 6.5-7 hours of sleep a night. However I am making a very conscious attempt to get more sleep while on this cycle. Sometimes it can be hard because of classes and homework etc. Especially now that the semester is winding down. BUT, last night I got an amazing 8 hours of sleep and cannot wait until my workout later today! Will update tonight!


----------



## workhard1 (Mar 17, 2009)

Here was today's workout:
Tuesday: Quad Dominant leg, Hamstring accessory, Biceps 
Back Squats: 5x5- 315

Front Squat: 3x8- 240

Leg Press: 3x10- 310

GHR???s- 3x10- BW, I am terrible at these

Standing DB Curls- 5x5- 55lb DB???s

Then I went to my 1 hour spin class

So lets talk briefly about Libido. Wow. It seems kind of quick for Libido effects to start kicking in, but I was DYING today because my GF is out of town for Saint Patrick's day. She will have a nice surprise when she gets home. 

Usually when I leave the gym on leg day and am headed to spin class I am dreading it more than anything. Today, I felt ready to go. I wanted to get in to spin and work my ass off. Which I did. I a not exactly sure what it was, but I did not feel tired at all during my workout. Since I do squats first often times I will feel dead right away, but today I wanted to do two more sets (but I retrained myself). Now, after spin class i could barely walk home, but part of the reason i enjoy spin is because you can set your own intensity, and I know I was working at a higher level than normal in class today as well. Overall today was just an awesome day.

I was wondering if anyone could give me some advice on a substitute hamstring exercise for GHR's. I enjoy doing them, but I feel like I am getting more of a core workout than a hamstring workout. Strength wise in my hamstring I could probably hold a 45lb place to my chest and do them, but because of the strain on my back and focus on holding my core tight I feel like i am not hitting my hamstrings as hard as i want. I also don't want to put RDL's in here because I am already doing squats on this day and I don't want Stability Ball leg curls because I can rock out sets of 30 for those and (to my knowledge anyway) there is no way to increase intensity on them. 

Today's Diet:
Calories: 2790
Fat	102.0	 g
Carbohydrate	151.0g
Protein	305.0g
Dietary Fiber	32.0


----------



## workhard1 (Mar 18, 2009)

Today is my off day in the middle of the week. I was taking a look in the mirror this morning and noticed a few things that I am hoping for.

First off, as you might be able to see in some of my pictures, I have some loose skin on my stomach from when I used to be pretty heavily Obese (around 265lb 33-36% BF at my worst). There is also a some loose skin on my lower back and a little bit around my triceps. However the only place that I have not filled in the lost skin with a decent bit of muscle mass is in my stomach. I have always thought if I could actually build large enough ab muscles that it would fill in the loose skin and start looking better. Well this morning I noticed how full and solid my stomach felt. I would typically think that it is too early to be seeing physical differences from a product but all over my body I am just feeling fuller. Usually when I bulk I can feel a little bit of squishyness right away in my body. I am eating as much as I normally eat on a bulk and seeing the slight quick size increase I usually see from eating more food, except this time my muscles are feel stronger and more solid than ever before. Lets hope it is just the start of the 1ANDRO-RX and I will continue to grow and stay solid. I cannot wait to up the dose to 600mg/day


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 18, 2009)

workhard1 said:


> Here was today's workout:
> Tuesday: Quad Dominant leg, Hamstring accessory, Biceps
> Back Squats: 5x5- 315
> 
> ...


 

Why don't you just do regular old leg curls?  If your gym has a standing one, that is a good exercise, otherwise, I think you are out of options if you don't want to do a deadlift type movement for your hams


----------



## workhard1 (Mar 18, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> Why don't you just do regular old leg curls?  If your gym has a standing one, that is a good exercise, otherwise, I think you are out of options if you don't want to do a deadlift type movement for your hams



Well, I do deadlifts, but not until friday when my legs day is actually dedicated to hamstrings. The gym sadly only has a seated leg curl machine. I don't like it because it places an awkward stress on my knees every time I contract. Hmm I may just have to suck it up and do them.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 18, 2009)

workhard1 said:


> Well, I do deadlifts, but not until friday when my legs day is actually dedicated to hamstrings. The gym sadly only has a seated leg curl machine. I don't like it because it places an awkward stress on my knees every time I contract. Hmm I may just have to suck it up and do them.


 
I find that you can use hyperextensions as a hamstring exercise as well, of course it hits the lower back the most, but you can get a good hamstring workout out of it, at least in my opinion.

Yeah, I don't like the lying machine either to be honest, I know what you mean about the knee stress.


----------



## workhard1 (Mar 18, 2009)

Diet today:

Calories: 2775
Fat	105.5g
Carbohydrate	161.0g
Protein	280.0g


----------



## lucifuge (Mar 19, 2009)

looks like a nice start


----------



## highpockets (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey, Workhard1, you still there? How's it going on the test? I've been watching for an update, wanted to make sure you were still well!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## njmuscles (Mar 24, 2009)

No computer access!  Hes been renting out sleep space at his gym  guess its working well for him? hehe


----------



## Built (Mar 24, 2009)

Hamstring work: Good mornings and Romanian deads. 

I don't know how you can feel GHRs in your core. They FRY my hams. You using a station for them, or something jury-rigged?


----------



## Tmac2150 (Mar 4, 2011)

*drug test?*

I'm an athlete. how long will halo-test (somewhat like h-drol) stay in my system?


----------

